# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  What is the last thing you bought?

## Cuchculan

Just bought some CDs.

----------


## CeCe

Got some PJ pants off amazon

----------


## Otherside

Cereal

----------


## Total Eclipse

Toothpaste

----------


## Cuchculan

Did some fooe food shopping yesterday.

----------


## CeCe

A new hard drive for my laptop

----------


## Cuchculan

Few polo shirts

----------


## CeCe

Spices for holiday cook

----------


## Cuchculan

Binoculars

----------

